# No more drinking



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you become a Mormon? 

Best of luck with your resolutions. My last alcohol was on February 27. I am taking the whole month of March off.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm cheering you on, and hope you stay off them.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Best wishes! That sounds like alot to give up at once! 
I gave up drinking slowly over a few years. Now I just enjoy being sober and clear headed, (apart from the SA of course). I cant stand alcohol now. Gosh, if you knew me a couple years ago. I once went 4 months drunk. I had a wake up call one night when my drink was spiked. After that I started to enjoy drinking less and less. I still smoke though. But I dont feel like Im ready to let that go now.
Just take one day at a time and dont feel too bad if you relapse. It happens. You will feel alot better as time passes. Goodluck!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Good Luck!

I realized that getting drunk isn't for me anymore so I stopped. Now I enjoy a glass of wine or a beer every so often with a meal


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Your reasons for giving up alcohol sound very like mine. Yes, it is hard to go out with friends who drink and take drugs (I miss my tee-total friend who moved away), but it is do-able. Think of what you can spend the money you save on!


----------



## AshleyMarie (Feb 2, 2009)

littlesongbird said:


> I don't want to drink anymore. No more alcohol or caffeine & no more smoking (even though I didn't smoke all that much).
> 
> 3.9.2009 is the date that I last drank.
> 
> So...yeah. The only real tough part is gonna be saying NO to my friends when they wanna go out. But its like, I act too much like an idiot when I drink. And that's that.


Yeah I know what your talking about, I cant drink anymore either..
I do stupid stuff too.. but in the long run I think its for best good for you :yes


----------



## midnight77 (Jan 13, 2009)

i think the greatest part about not drinking is when people ask why you don't drink? i in return ask them why do they drink? the look on most faces are priceless, like i took them to dr. phil for intervention. the best is when i get to ask someone who is completely wasted why they drink and they stare at you as if you asked them for the cure for cancer. good for you making that your goal. i haven't touched alcohol in over 3 years and i've never felt better.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on your decision to stop drinking. I quit drinking last year, Feb 27 and was sober until May 4, relapsed until June 4, haven't had a single drink since ( the relapse wasn't "fun" it was hell, made me want to dry out for good).

One thing I also had to do to stay sober was "quit" a few of the friends I drank with. Now but I have a strong support system. I tried AA but ended up doing CR instead (Celebrate Recovery). The one day at a time thing really works for me. Good luck and email if you need some extra reinforcement.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Victory last night: I worked my volunteer shift in the middle of a popular bar district and the whole time I couldn't stop thinking about having a drink when I got off. There were lots of people out on the streets having a good time. Well, when I closed up and got outside, my desire vanished! I walked straight to the metro and came home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never understood the drinking thing, either. I personally can get drunk on straight Country Time Lemonade, though - not too tart, not too sweet. :haha

I have only had a buzz once and have never been drunk. As bad as I felt that night with just the buzz, it scared me beyond belief.

I just have a drink with a meal, but is very rare - like once every one or two years. I can't even remember the last time I had a drink.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck ). I quietly sobered up behind the scenes just 'cause i felt blaring a trumpet and declaring sobriety would put 2 much pressure on me and induce a crash. So far so good. Let us know of any weird temptations you get or any hardships you face. So far boredom has been my biggest obstacle but it's not as bad as i thought. Keep strong.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I really don't uderstand such a big need to drink or smoke. I have been drinking and smoking, but it never was something special. Yeah you feel good and without anxiety when you are drunk, but next day I always feel ten times more depressed. So I have quit drinking and haven't been drinking or smoking for a year. And I don't want to and I even hate it. But thats maybe me, maybe I am resistant to stuff.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck! I've managed to cut all three but at different times. Not drinking made smoking easier to quit, though i do miss drinking. I have the occasional drink here and there. Staying a non smoker has been the toughest i still fiend for the occasional smoke. Coffee was tough I just went to a 50/50 mix and now i just drink decaff.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no more drinking people


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

Great goal~!
Way to go man.
However, I would like to know the reason you come into making this decision
of never to drink anymore. Mind to share?


----------



## isobelle (Mar 21, 2009)

i tried to give up drinking for lent, but i relapsed pretty quickly. but, today i decided to give it another shot.

or rather, to not have any more shots!

so, this post is inspiring to me.


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

isobelle said:


> i tried to give up drinking for lent, but i relapsed pretty quickly. but, today i decided to give it another shot.
> 
> or rather, to not have any more shots!
> 
> so, this post is inspiring to me.


Great to hear that.
Copy the phrases that inspire you in this post, print it out and
paste it on the wall where you can see often.

If you do this, you will have 90% of the chance to success with
your goal of quit drinking.


----------



## rockandrollwillneverdie (May 23, 2013)

*Alcohol*

Drinking alcohol is common for people to cope with SAS. But, as all of you know, drinking is not good. At a certain age, any drinking is no good, especially. We all want our livers to detox correctly. There are enough toxins that our liver has to deal with. I can say this because I'm 55, and I've had SAS for 30 years. I went through the drinking stage first, but in my teens through mid 30's. I have found that anti-anxiety meds help me.


----------



## Hefe (May 26, 2013)

Only drink once or twice a month but after only 3 or four beers or glasses of wine in an evening a huge depression takes hold the next morning. Has anyone else experienced this? Have not seen much written about this and not sure what it means since not a large amount and weeks in between drinks.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

I tried a lot to quite drinks but no success? any tips?? :blank:blank:blank


----------

